# Guiri



## lazarus1907

Hola.

Me gustaría saber con qué frecuencia se usa esta palabra en vuestras respectivas regiones / países.
Creo que viene del Vasco, y si estoy en lo cierto, es improbable que se use fuera de España, pero tengo interés en saber quién usa esta palabra y si es corriente.
Si alguien no la ha oído nunca, significa extranjero; a veces en sentido despectivo, pero no necesariamente.


----------



## marinax

jamas la escuche en argentina


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Aquí, en México, no la usamos.
Sólo por un personaje de televisión del cómico Andres Bustamante que se llamaba "el güiri-güiri"


----------



## Fernando

Several threads on the subject, as this one:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=69022&highlight=guiri


----------



## belén

Guiri ha sido discutido en los foros anteriormente, a ver si encuentro los hilos, aunque estoy espesa hoy...

No viene del euskera, sino de la palabra "guirigay", que parece lo que hablan los turistas con sus idiomas extraños...



> *guirigay**.*
> (Voz imit.).
> * 1.* m. Gritería y confusión que resulta cuando varios hablan a la vez o cantan desordenadamente.
> * 2.* m. coloq. Lenguaje oscuro y difícil de entender.



Es un coloquialismo que se usa en España, normal que no la hayan oído los amigos argentinos y mexicanos..

B


----------



## murena

belen said:
			
		

> Es un coloquialismo que se usa en España, normal que no la hayan oído los amigos argentinos y mexicanos..
> 
> B


 
En México es común decir "güiri-güiri" para referirse a una conversación muy acelerada.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

Yo uso esa palabra prácticamente como sinónimo de turista, algo despectivamente, pero no mucho. Hay mucha gente que la usa para referirse a extranjeros en general sin necesidad de que se paseen por aquí como turistas, especialmente si vienen de países del norte de Europa, Australia, Estados Unidos o Canadá. No es una palabra que nadie use para referirse a alguien que hable español, ni tampoco a un extranjero procedente de un país musulmán, asiático o del áfrica subsahariana. Es una palabra que entraña toda una visión del mundo, ya veis.


----------



## Mei

Hola,



> No viene del euskera, sino de la palabra "guirigay", que parece lo que hablan los turistas con sus idiomas extraños...


 
¡Anda! No lo sabía  Yo la utilizo en verano cuando vienen muchos turistas. 

¿Considerariais "guiri" a algún extrangero que venga a visitaros? Yo seguro que no... ¿por qué es diferente? ¿Por qué no van tan perdidos? 

Mei


----------



## belén

Mei said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Anda! No lo sabía  Yo la utilizo en verano cuando vienen muchos turistas.
> 
> ¿Considerariais "guiri" a algún extran*j*ero que venga a visitaros? Yo seguro que no... ¿por qué es diferente? ¿Por qué no van tan perdidos?
> 
> Mei



Sí, yo he tenido amigos en casa de otros países y de forma cariñosas les he llamado "guiris", o les he dicho a mis amigos "tengo a un guiri por aquí, tenemos que ir al Prado" etc... 

Para mi no es despectivo.

Saludos,
Be


----------



## Ignarciso

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Belen, aunque en un principio se usara para turistas, ya por extension se usa (al menos entre la gente q conozco) para cualquier extranjero. Yo al menos lo hago asi, de modo cariñoso o al menos no despectivo. A todos los Erasmus x ejemplo les llamo guiris ^^


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Pero es cierto lo que dice Ampurdán, nunca lo he oído aplicado a extranjeros de habla hispana.

Saludos.


----------



## Mei

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Pero es cierto lo que dice Ampurdán, nunca lo he oído aplicado a extranjeros de habla hispana.
> 
> Saludos.


 
hmm... tampoco lo uso para extrajeros de habla hispana.

Mei


----------



## belén

Mei said:
			
		

> hmm... tampoco lo uso para extrajeros de habla hispana.
> 
> Mei



Sí, a mi me pasa igual... no me pega "guiri" para otro hispanohablante, sea de Cuenca o de Montevideo. 

Es que hablar la misma lengua une mucho.. Eso de meterse en un avión durante 12 horas, bajarse y encontrar que entiendes todos los letreros, uf... ¿Cómo vamos a llamar "guiris" a nuestros compañeros de idioma?


----------



## Tomby

Para mi, la palabra *guiri* se usa para nombrar a los turistas del norte de Europa que visitan España. En mi opinión no es una palabra despectiva como puede ser _sudaca_, _gabacho_, _indio_, _yankee_ o _moro_ (en los últimos tiempos). *Guiri*, sin duda, es una palabra popular.
En cuanto al origen de esta palabra, tengo entendido que era el nombre con que se conocía a los liberales en las guerras carlistas del siglo XIX.


----------



## Jellby

Guiri es el típico turista extranjero con pantalones cortos, calcetines blancos, sandalias, gafas de sol, sombrero de paja, camisa de flores y cámara de fotos colgando del cuello. Por extensión se suele aplicar a cualquier extranjero (que hable extranjero), sobre todo si están en territorio nacional. Que sea despectivo o no, como todo, depende de la intención de quien lo dice y de cómo se lo tome quien lo oye.


----------



## Fernando

Mi propia apreciación, de más a menos agresivo:

Muy ag. <---------------------------------->Nada
Muy ag. ............................<----Guiri---->...
Muy ag. ..............<----Gabacho---->...........
Muy ag. ..<-------------Sudaca------------->
Muy ag. .........<------Yanqui----------->......
Muy ag. <-------------Indio----------------->
Muy ag. ......<----------Moro---------------->


----------



## lazarus1907

Muy interesante el diagrama, Fernando. ¿Te lo puedo copiar?
La única cosa que no entiendo es cuándo se usa "Indio" es un sentido tan agresivo. ¿Tienes algún ejemplo?


----------



## lazarus1907

Jellby said:
			
		

> Guiri es el típico turista extranjero con *pantalones cortos, calcetines blancos, sandalias*, gafas de sol, sombrero de paja, camisa de flores y cámara de fotos colgando del cuello. Por extensión se suele aplicar a cualquier extranjero (que hable extranjero), sobre todo si están en territorio nacional. Que sea despectivo o no, como todo, depende de la intención de quien lo dice y de cómo se lo tome quien lo oye.



No lo hubiera podido describir mejor


----------



## Fernando

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Muy interesante el diagrama, Fernando. ¿Te lo puedo copiar?
> La única cosa que no entiendo es cuándo se usa "Indio" es un sentido tan agresivo. ¿Tienes algún ejemplo?



Lo tengo pendiente de patente, así que lo puedes usar. 

Normalmente para mí INDIO no es NADA agresivo, pero si un skinhead de m. se encuentra con un hispanoamericano rubio y de ojos azules y le dice "indio, vuélvete a tu país" el hispanoamericano rubio y e ojos azules tiene todo el derecho de partirle la cara al susodicho skinhead de m.

Sin embargo, si un militante fanático de Izquierda Unida se encuentra a un estadounidense, no le dirá "Yanqui, vete a tu país", le parecerá poco fuerte y posiblemente lo acompañe de un cariñoso "Yanqui de m., vete a tu país".


----------



## ILT

Pues mi conocimiento y uso de la palabrita difiere un poco, pero agrego mis 2 centavitos:

güiri es una palabra de uso no cotidiano pero común en México (al menos en el norte).  Es muy normal y entendible decir: "me tardé porque me quedé en el güiri güiri".  Es decir, no tenía planeado tomarme más tiempo, pero me quedé platicando, normalmente cosas sin importancia.  El güiri güiri es la plática informal que se da, por ejemplo, en la fila del supermercado.

Nunca he escuchado el término para referirse a una persona de otra nacionalidad.

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Sí, ILT, pero aquí hablamos de "guiri", sin diéresis.


----------



## Ignarciso

me da la impresion de que se habla de dos cosas distintas, guiri (sin diéresis) y güiri (con ella), entonces serían dos palabras distintas con distinto significado, y no una palabra con varios significados,¿no?


----------



## lazarus1907

Pues sí. Si no, ¿para qué está la diéresis?


----------



## ILT

Fernando said:
			
		

> Sí, ILT, pero aquí hablamos de "guiri", sin diéresis.



Ups, mi error.  Siendo así, nunca jamás había escuchado la palabra guiri 

Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

Como dije antes, es muy improbable que se use fuera de España.
Es curioso, sin embargo, lo popular que puede llegar a ser esta palabra a veces en la susodicha península.


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> si un militante fanático de Izquierda Unida se encuentra a un estadounidense, no le dirá "Yanqui, vete a tu país", le parecerá poco fuerte y posiblemente lo acompañe de un cariñoso "Yanqui de m., vete a tu país"


 
¿Es necesario poner este ejemplo? No me parece una situación muy común.


----------



## Fernando

Je, je, una pequeña apuesta. Pregúntale a un militante de IU qué opina de Bush. Si no te habla de los "yanquis de m." en 20 minutos te invito a un café.

Estamos hablando de insultos nacionales. Obviamente no intento insultar a nadie, pero me parece bastante peor y más insultante lo de usar "indio" como insulto.


----------



## ampurdan

Durante un café se pueden decir muchas tonterías... El día que me tope con una tropa de fanáticos de IU insultando a un grupo de turistas estadounidenses, puede que cambie de opinión, pero no me parece una situación verosímil.


----------



## Fernando

No estoy diciendo en absoluto que los militantes de IU se dediquen a la caza y captura del guiri. Lo que digo es que (con certeza) un militante de IU te soltará el cariñoso epíteto a las primeras de cambio si hablas de los estadounidenses. Y mira a ver lo que dicen (incluso en las pancartas) en las marchas a Torrejón. ¿Qué significa "Yankees, go home"?


----------



## ampurdan

Significa que quiten la base militar, no que los estadounidenses no son bienvenidos en nuestro país, que es lo que dicen los skinheads de la gente que no les gusta.


----------



## Fernando

Pues mira, no sé lo que significa, porque ellos dicen "Yankees, go home", no dicen "Please, dear US citizens, we would like you to call your military bases back to your country" o ni siquiera "NATO soldiers, go home". Pero a lo mejor intentan subrepticiamente enviar una muestra de cariño a los estadounidenses con lo del "yankees". 

Si tuvieran una novia estadounidense seguramente le dirían "Te quiero, yanqui", y cuando Fidel les llama "Yanquis" a los estadounidenses seguramente les está lanzando un beso que cruza el Caribe.

Bueno, ampurdan, tú haz la encuesta que te he dicho y después vemos quién paga el café.


----------



## ampurdan

Es distinto el contexto de estar en contra de la política de un país con repercusiones en tu territorio que el valorar a la gente por su pertenencia a una determinada nación.

"Yankees go home" ha sido tradicionalmente usado como una consigna para sacar de un determinado país los intereses norteamericanos (algunas veces más legítimos que otras) y no es un insulto del tipo "indio de m., vete a tu país", aunque es cierto que alguna gente lo puede haber utilizado con la misma intención.

Lo que yo quería señalar es que no es equivalente: bandas de skinheads insultando y amenazando a nacionales de otros países con algo que hagan los generalmente civilizados militantes de IU (por lo menos hasta donde yo sé), lo de Torrejón y lo de Fidel no tiene nada que ver.

Bueno, recuerdo haber hablado con un militante de IU y con simpatizantes de ICV sobre el tema sin que utilizaran ningún insulto hacia el pueblo americano (salvo quizá, el consabido tópico sobre su nivel intelectual). No te voy a decir que durante las olas de anteamericanismo a la gente (no sólo a los militantes de IU) se le escapen ese tipo de expresiones, pero las cosas siempre vuelven a su cauce.

Pero probaré la próxima vez y te ya te diré quién paga.


----------



## Ewelina

Cuando fui a España me llamaron cariñosamente guirigamba.  Sería por el color de mi piel tras exponerme demasiado al sol


----------



## Tape2Tape

Tengo algunos paisanos aquí en España a quienes no les ustan nada que les llamen "guiris". Aunque sé que no es lo mismo llamar a un inglés "guiri" que llamar "sudaca" a un sudaméricano, el imagen del "guiri" tipico es de un personaje quemado por el sol, con una mapa en la mano y a lo mejor intentando praticar su castellano diciendo "olé, toro, sangría". Me recuerdo de un anuncio de Alka Seltzer situado en un bar cuyo especialidad era los caracoles. Pasa un camarero de mesa en mesa y se ve que la clientela está disfutando del manjar, con unas cuantas conchas(?) vacías en los platos, hasta que que se llega a la mesa del "guiri" - un hombre delgaducho, alto y de tez pálida y todo la pinta de haber llegado a la ciudad en Interail o haciendo autostop. Se oye un crujido repetido y el "guiri" (Aleman, creo) dice "Mucho bueno estos caracolos". Se ha comido los caracoles, la concha y todo.

Así que el "guiri" es objeto de burla, un tontito que hace gracia, pero no a proposito. Alemanes, ingleses, (norte)américanos... para mí es un poco como me sentí en Japón cuando los japoneses dicen "gai-jin" o "amerika-jin" a cualquier persona blanca o negra... una curiosidad.

De verdad a algunos españoles (despues de varios años de eseñanza obligatoria de inglés) ¿mi idioma les suena como "wachiwachi"? Sé que son cosas nimias comparado a lo que tienen que sufrir personas de otras razas aqui y en otros paises frente a la falta de educación y conocimiento de la gente realmente racista (y sé que "guiri" no siempre se dice con desprecio) pero es otra palabra que dice "¡vaya! mira tú por donde, este tío es bien diferente, que gracia.."

Sin embargo aquí estoy en España desde hace más de una década con una española fantastica y hablo castellano en casa, entonces ¡no tendriá que quejarme tanto!


----------



## diegodbs

> De verdad a algunos españoles (despues de varios años de eseñanza obligatoria de inglés) ¿mi idioma les suena como "wachiwachi


 
Me temo que sí.  
Ten en cuenta que muchísimas personas mayores no han estudiado nunca inglés, y cuando alguien que no sabe inglés oye "What do you...?" en boca de alguien que habla inglés, la pronunciación de la w y la t les suena como "guach..." o algo parecido, por eso lo del "wachiwachi"


----------



## Fresnillense

Hola,  \

Yo creci en Mexico en el esatdo de Zacatecas.  La expresion era comun en my pueblo, Fresnillo. Se decia del guiri guiri cuando a una persona no le paraba la lengua, alquien extremadamente locuaz'  Se decia, "don fulano se la pasa en el puro guiri guiri".  Queriendo decir que hablaba, hablaba y hablaba sin cesar. 

Ah, los coloquialismos!


----------



## Wernazuma

Cuando me llaman "gringo", veo una cara malafeitada con sombrero y ya siento el cuchillo en mi cuello.
Sin embargo, cuando me llaman guiri me siento algo estúpido pero nada más. Igual es algo racista, porque dehacerse del estado de "guiri" resulta bastante difícil, pero es menos agresiva que gringo.
Además, no he escuchado "guiri" nunca en Sudamérica y nadie me ha llamado gringo en España. También me parece que gringo se refiere más a angloparlantes, mientras que guiri puede ser también un alemán, un checo, un sueco, un finlandés...


----------



## yuggoth

belen said:


> Guiri ha sido discutido en los foros anteriormente, a ver si encuentro los hilos, aunque estoy espesa hoy...
> 
> No viene del euskera, sino de la palabra "guirigay", que parece lo que hablan los turistas con sus idiomas extraños...
> 
> 
> 
> Es un coloquialismo que se usa en España, normal que no la hayan oído los amigos argentinos y mexicanos..
> 
> B


Fabio Mc.Namara tiene una canción que dice "_Mucho guiri,mucho gay,mucho guirigay_"


----------



## Gini07

*Hay un trabajo muy interesante sobre el tema, que se pueden encontrar en la web, de la Universidad de Barcelona: MOROS, SUDACAS Y GUIRIS, UNA FORMA DE CONTEMPLAR* 
*LA DIVERSIDAD HUMANA EN BARCELONA de *Nadja Monnet


----------



## dave clarke

Hola Lazarus1907,
Soy irlandés y cuando estudiaba en Málaga mis amigos me llamaban "guiri".
No creo que sea un término derrogativo, me parece que es un nombre gracioso, no obstante no sé lo que se cree en otras partes de España.
¡Por otra parte les llamo a mis amigos españoles que viven aquí en Dublín los "guiris"!


----------



## belemin

*A*porto la definición de guiri en el diccionario de la RAE, en las dos acepciones que aquí vienen a cuento:




*guiri**.*
(Acort. del vasco _guiristino_, cristino).
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObtenerHtml?origen=RAE&LEMA=tojo&SUPIND=1&CAREXT=10000&NEDIC=No#1_1

* 2.     * com. Nombre con que, durante las guerras civiles del siglo XIX, designaban los carlistas a los partidarios de la reina Cristina, y después a todos los liberales, y en especial a los soldados del gobierno.


* 3.     * com. coloq. Turista extranjero. _La costa está llena de guiris._


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_De donde se deduce que el origen de la palabra es del euskera y que no tiene nada que ver con la expresión mexicana _güiri,_ que además no se pronuncia lo mismo que _guiri._


----------



## DickHavana

belemin said:


> *guiri**.*
> (Acort. del vasco _guiristino_, cristino).
> 
> 
> * 2.     * com. Nombre con que, durante las guerras civiles del siglo XIX, designaban los carlistas a los partidarios de la reina Cristina, y después a todos los liberales, y en especial a los soldados del gobierno.
> 
> 
> * 3.     * com. coloq. Turista extranjero. _La costa está llena de guiris._



_*G**iristino* (_en euskera se escriben _ge-, gi-_ los sonidos equivalentes en castellano _gue-, gui-; el _ejemplo clásico sería_ Gipuzkoa _por _Guipúzcoa_) significa en euskera *cristiano*. Si los carlistas llamaron así a los soldados de la reina Cristina (es de suponer que por el nombre de ésta), está claro que el término en su origen era despectivo; otra cosa es que con el paso del tiempo haya cambiado de matices. He encontrado una página que aventura una posible conexión con el término de jerga _guripa _(Guardia Civil), que a más de uno le sonará, aquí



> *guiri* Abrev. pop. del apelativo vasco _giristino_, 'cristiano', aplicado por los carlistas durante las guerras civiles del siglo XIX a los partidarios de la reina regente María Cristina (1806-1878), y posteriormente a todos los liberales, y en especial a los soldados del gobierno. Además, los gitanos llamaron también así a los guardias civiles, apelativo quizá relacionado con _guripa_, 'alguacil, justicia'. Actualmente se usa con el significado genérico de 'extranjero', aplicado especialmente al turista veraniego occidental y de habla no española.


De todas formas, el término _guiri_ aplicado al turista occidental siempre me ha sonado, no necesariamente despectivo, pero sí con ese matiz de cachondeo un poco irrespetuoso con el que a veces se tiende a quitar importancia y bajar un poco de nivel a lo que tenemos delante.  

Saludos


----------



## AmstelCee

mmm... uso guiri  para referirme generalmente a extranjeros del norte de Europa.Para mi no es un término despectivo, simplemente coloquial. Nunca lo he usado para definir a los latinos, ni tampoco a los musulmanes, asiáticos, africanos....


----------



## DickHavana

Leo casualmente una teoría apuntada por el escritor Juan Goytisolo sobre la etimología de _guiri._ En el libro "Estambul otomano" apunta que los turcos otomanos (obviamente musulmanes) llamaban a los miembros de otras comunidades religiosas "guiur" (infieles). En el Maghreb dominado por los otomanos originaría la palabra _gauri _(plural, _guâra_), que aterrizaría en España en forma de neologismo caló _guiri_.

Personalmente no dudo de que si la DRAE aporta un origen euskérico a la palabra algo habrá, pero no deja de chocarme que precisamente los carlistas (los de "Dios, Patria y Rey", los mantenedores del viejo orden y las viejas leyes) llamaran a los liberales (casi un equivalente a sus ojos de lo que fueron los _rojos_ para el franquismo) con un término  (_giristino_) que básicamente significa cristiano.

Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Lo que me llama la atención del asunto es que yo creo que *guiri* es una denominación relativamente moderna ( o al menos a mí me lo parece) y no sabemos a ciencia cierta su origen.
Mis padres que son setentones no hablan de *guiris*.
Realmente ¿Alguien sabe cuándo se empezó a popularizar el término?
¿Lo oyen a personas mayores?.
Es probable que empezara a popularizarse con la explosión turística de los sesenta cuando empezaron a llegar en masa los europeos ¿ o no?
¿Alguien lo sabe?


----------



## DickHavana

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Lo que me llama la atención del asunto es que yo creo que *guiri* es una denominación relativamente moderna ( o al menos a mí me lo parece) y no sabemos a ciencia cierta su origen.
> Mis padres que son setentones no hablan de *guiris*.
> Realmente ¿Alguien sabe cuándo se empezó a popularizar el término?
> ¿Lo oyen a personas mayores?.
> Es probable que empezara a popularizarse con la explosión turística de los sesenta cuando empezaron a llegar en masa los europeos ¿ o no?
> ¿Alguien lo sabe?



Puedo estar en un error, pero creo que en todo caso es un término relativamente moderno para nosotros, como otros términos que sin embargo pudieron ser desde mucho antes comunes para los gitanos y gente marginal.

En ese sentido, creo que la palabra coincidió con esa época (finales de los 70 y principios de los 80) en que empezó a proliferar lo que se llamó "pasotismo" y toda aquella jerga (_sobar_ por dormir, _queli _por casa, _peluco_ por reloj, _colorao_ por oro, etc.,etc. (creo que Ramoncín estuvo a punto de montar una Real Academia de la Jerga Quinqui)) y que provenía en su mayoría del caló y de jergas de quinquis. No sé si la palabra _guiri _se usaba antes de esa época, pero casi apostaría a que en todo caso no se haya utilizado a nivel coloquial antes de los 60, como apuntas.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

DickHavana said:


> Puedo estar en un error, pero creo que en todo caso es un término relativamente moderno para nosotros, como otros términos que sin embargo pudieron ser desde mucho antes comunes para los gitanos y gente marginal.
> 
> En ese sentido, creo que la palabra coincidió con esa época (finales de los 70 y principios de los 80) en que empezó a proliferar lo que se llamó "pasotismo" y toda aquella jerga (_sobar_ por dormir, _queli _por casa, _peluco_ por reloj, _colorao_ por oro, etc.,etc. (creo que Ramoncín estuvo a punto de montar una Real Academia de la Jerga Quinqui)) y que provenía en su mayoría del caló y de jergas de quinquis. No sé si la palabra _guiri _se usaba antes de esa época, pero casi apostaría a que en todo caso no se haya utilizado a nivel coloquial antes de los 60, como apuntas.


 

Me parece bastante coherente lo que dices y yo también creo que empezó a traspasar el lenguaje marginal para pasar al general justo en esa época, la de los primeros ochenta.


----------



## belemin

DickHavana said:


> Personalmente no dudo de que si la DRAE aporta un origen euskérico a la palabra algo habrá, pero no deja de chocarme que precisamente los carlistas (los de "Dios, Patria y Rey", los mantenedores del viejo orden y las viejas leyes) llamaran a los liberales (casi un equivalente a sus ojos de lo que fueron los _rojos_ para el franquismo) con *un término  (giristino) que básicamente significa cristiano.*
> 
> Saludos



Dick, sólo añadir que _giristino  _no significa "cristiano" en este contexto, sino "cristino", es decir, partidario de la Regente Mª Cristina, es decir "liberales".


----------



## Guachipem

Aquí en Canarias se usa mucho, pero no para cualquier extranjero. Se usa con esos extranjeros que son blanquitos, y que al llegar aquí se vuelven rojos casi de inmediato por el sol. Un guiri podría ser un inglés, un alemán, un ruso, un polaco, un finlandés, un estado unidense... pero nunca un marroquí, un chino, o un argentino. Quizás sea algo despectivo, pero no todo el mundo lo usa como tal.


----------



## DickHavana

belemin said:


> Dick, sólo añadir que _giristino  _no significa "cristiano" en este contexto, sino "cristino", es decir, partidario de la Regente Mª Cristina, es decir "liberales".



  Belemin, entiendo perfectamente el contexto. Lo que dije es que _giristino_ significa fundamentalmente cristiano y que en ese sentido  me resulta raro que los carlistas llamaran a los liberales con una palabra que se identifica con "cristiano", precisamente por la obvia confusión a que la palabra induce. No digo que no sucediera, simplemente que me resulta chocante.

Saludos


----------



## cion cion

Hola a todos, quería preguntar si alguien me sabe explicar la frase siguiente. Un hombre mira el interior de un pub desde fuera y dice así:
"desde fuera vi a dos grandes guiris que se agarraban al mostrador".
Qué significa "guiris" y "agarrarse al mostrador", qué tipo de gesto es?
Muchas gracias, amigos!
cion cion


----------



## Namarne

"Guiris" es una palabra más o menos despectiva (desde luego respetuosa no es) para decir "extranjeros", o quizá más bien "turistas extranjeros". 
Lo de agarrarse al mostrado no sé, ¿quizá estaban borrachos? 
Ah, perdona, aquí hay un hilo sobre "guiri": http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=95069


----------



## krolaina

Hola cion cion:

*Guiris* es un término que usamos para referirnos a un extranjero (no es despectivo). Mira.

Y *agarrarse al mostrador* significa, posiblemente, que estaban tan borrachos que tenían que apoyarse en la barra del bar (donde se sirven las bebidas), sujetarse a ella para evitar caerse.

Edit. No te vi, Nami


----------



## Namarne

krolaina said:


> *Guiris* es un término que usamos para referirnos a un extranjero (no es despectivo). Mira.
> Edit. No te vi, Nami


Quizá sí, sea más coloquial que despectivo. (A lo mejor porque se dice mucho.) 
Se ve que voy aprendiendo, krol, antes siempre me pasaba al revés.  (Por lo menos hemos coincidido bastante, lo gracioso es cuando se dicen cosas contradictorias.)


----------



## Probo

Hola a todos: Hombre, algo despectivo sí que es. ¿Cuántos de nosotros nos referiríamos a un amigo nuestro extranjero como _guiri_ si no es para meternos con él? Por otro lado, creo que se aplica sólo a turistas nórdicos o sajones; Nunca lo he oído para un turista árabe de esos de Marbella y mucho menos para referirse a trabajadores inmigrantes que, al fin y al cabo, también son extranjeros. Saludos.


----------

